# Springtime in Canada



## Don Haines (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey fellow Canadians! Grab your snowshoes and put on your parkas and let's go out and show the world what the first day of spring 2014 is like in Canada... When you post, be sure to say what part of the country you took the pictures in.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 30, 2014)

Not the first day anymore, and not really a nice picture either (taken with my horrible camera phone to make the matter even worst) but hey, it is springtime in Montreal (Quebec), Canada! There ain't nothing like 10cm of snow and strong cokd gusts to celebrate!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2014)

My walk to get a coffee.... we had another 10cm of snow today and the ice in the river behind my place is a metre thick!


----------



## Aglet (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Springtime in Canada - central rural AB (aka Tar-Nation)*

Good topic, Don. 
It felt nice while the sun was shining that day...
A couple times per day my 85 yr old ma treks outside to check this thermometer she's used for probably close to 50 years. She doesn't seem to believe the number on the wireless digital weather station we installed for her. ???
And, a little bit of things-Canadian in the sun-melted snow.


----------

